# Joe Wheeler State Park, Rogersville, AL



## bobrussell

Finally got around to addind Joe Wheeler from our trip a couple of weeks ago to my camping blog. lots of site pictures, enjoy:10220:

camping info, the stuff you need to know: Joe Wheeler State Park, Rogersville, AL


----------



## OnReady

Bob, you should check out Stanfields restaurant in Rogersville too. One block off hwy 72. Turn by Bank Independent. A great privately owned steak house.


----------



## artmart

Lots of trees in those pictures. Great job on that report!!! But sitting in this hot Southern California desert heat right now, I am imagining very hot and humid conditions there right now. I have been in the Southeastern states in the hot, humid summers and it can be stifling.

So I'll vote for going there in the cooler spring and fall seasons. I much prefer RVing in the cold or even wet weather than summer heat even if I had that second air conditioner for my rig. I hate having to stay in the rig when going to places like these.

About your comment about site selection. Sometimes it's nice when they assign a site, because then you get there, check in, then go to the site and setup. As long as the fit is good, then it sure is convenient. It's also recommended when there are a several campers in your party and you want to ensure you get somewhat close to each other especially if you all arrive at different times.

I have a member campership and all of their campsites require you to pick a site. Reserving is VERY difficult even with several campers in the group. It takes forever driving at the 5 or 10mph to search every available site, then go back to the one you prefer while towing your rig around. You get to pick the best site that's available, but it can sure add a lot of time to setting up. And when you are there first in a group, then you have to hope you pick enough empty sites and they have the right "facilities" for everyone else and that the others will like what you pick for them.

There's good and bad to both ways of doing things.


----------



## momto4girls

Thanks for sharing the info and pics. We are considering Joe Wheeler for an upcoming trip. Are the pads gravel or paved? It was hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## bobrussell

they are paved though some are kinda broken up. really nice park but hasn't been upgraded in a while.


----------



## momto4girls

Been awhile since I've visited this forum, but thought I would update this thread a little in case anyone else is considering this park. We camped here over a weekend in October. We really had a lot of fun--it was our first time tent camping with children and teens. I was nervous about finding a decent site for our tent because this park is pretty much booked on weekends in the fall. I packed up the van and went up (from Birmingham) as early as I could get away on Friday. Most sites were already taken. The tent campers wanting improved sites (w/ water and elec) usually end up on the few sites w/out full hook ups. I really didn't have any choice--had to take the only site that my tent would fit on. Turned out to be a good choice anyway. We had plenty of room for our family of 6. Good things about this park: beautiful lake; no tornado damage (lots of beautiful trees); restrooms/showers, though dated, were scrupulously clean. I was impressed w/ that. Downsides are: sites are too close together-- very little privacy if that's important to you; many are not level (although the paved pads attempt to be level on most sites, so it's really only a problem if you are in a tent); crowded and therefore somewhat noisy. This is where primitive camping beats out the improved sites for those in tents--you don't have to listen to diesel engine trucks pulling TTs at the crack of dawn every morning.  If I go back (and we did enjoy it enough to go back), I will find a way to reserve a spot mid week, so I have more choice of sites.


----------



## OnReady

*momto4girls*

I am glad to hear that you came, and more so that you enjoyed! Yes, it can become quite crowded there, but I have accepted this as one of the things endured in campgrounds in general. Earlier, before becoming one of them and only visiting, I often wondered..."what fun is that?" being crowded in with so many other folks. Now I know that it is "those other folks" that make it interesting. It will soon become much like a big family.

I will not fail to mention here that there are those who annoy me to no end at times, but it is only how life is. We are not to be hermits as I am often reminded by my lovely wife.

Come again. Maybe we'll meet someday. BTW, I own a TT, but not a big diesel. :thumbup1:


----------



## momto4girls

You are so right--the people are definitely part of what makes camping so fun! And it was really uncanny how the people w/ the diesel trucks MUST leave camp at no later than 5 am. lol


----------



## artmart

Even with our big fifth wheel trailer and diesel truck we learned not to worry about big diesel noises or any noises any more. First of all, we NEVER fire up the thing outside the quiet hours, and the second thing is we wear ear plugs which help that we can hear the noise A LOT.

I realize for some with thin-walled tent or adults with tiny children you need to listen for, this might not work well, but I'm throwing this out, just in case you can try this. We use those very soft disposable ones that you squeeze, then put in your ear, then they conform to the ear canal. They don't block out 100%, but they even help my very lightsleeper wife to get through noises like diesels. And they're comfortable to sleep with.

Fortunately, most diesel owners we've experienced pretty much are ready to drive off when they fire up their rigs so the noise doesn't last too long. I've heard of, but hope I never experience the idiots who do all of this in the morning so the loud engine goes on for a long time. I've heard complaints that even gas engines running for long periods can wake up neighboring campers.

Everyone, please consider this when you schedule an early departure outside the quiet hours.


----------



## momto4girls

Earplugs are a GREAT idea. I wouldn't wear them since I do have to be able to hear my little ones, but it would be great for my husband and teens. We did have a fan for white noise, and that helped some. It's interesting that my 10 yr old and 5 yr old slept like babies---My 10 yr old thought she actually slept better in the tent/sleeping bag than at home!


----------

